# 2002 Hymer B544 - information please



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

Second try - system seems to have eaten my first post!

We are going to test drive a 2002 Hymer B544 A-line this lunch time.
We can't find online specification for this year so would appreciate information and advice from those 'in the know'.
A PDF of the 2002 brochure would be wonderful.

The dealer doesn't list a payload - Googling we find that there are two different chassis max weights - can anyone please supply the payloads for each of these?

Length is advertised at under 6M but the latest B544s are over 6M. When did this change?

Don't know if it is a CL or SL at the moment - should we avoid a CL?

Options we might want to fit:
Tow bar
Scooter carrier
Roof rack

Any 'gotchas' with any of these options?

Our requirements:

Large open living area with good views and plenty of light.
Minimum space lost to toilet and shower - most sites have these anyway.
Cab aircon
Main body aircon
Bed which can remain made up during the day without getting in the way.

The B544 we are viewing seeems to meet all those requirements.

We have an Autosleepr Trident (1989 F) which we have enjoyed for many years so this will be a big step up in comfort, but also in size.

Does anyone have experience of fitting a reversing camera? Visibility looks generally good but there are large 'blind' areas at the rear.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

and welcome to MHF!  

Regarding vehicle weight and payload:
Do not trust any brochures here! They only state the weight without any accessories, and even that is sometimes rather, well, 'optimistic'. And you are looking for a few not too lightweight accessories, aircon, awning and scooter carrier. So, either drive the vehicle to a public weighbridge during the test ride. Or ask the seller for a (recent) weighbridge certificate. 

Regarding length: 
It was with the introduction of the 'facelifted' Fiat Ducato that the B544 jumped over the 6-metres mark. This Ducato was introduced by Fiat in 2001 and during 2002 slowly made its way through the motorhome manufacturer's. However, with an A-class it is difficult to tell which Ducato model it is from eyesight, unless you look at the dash and know what you are looking for. So, check vehicle documents, or take a tape measure with you.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We bought our 1991 Hymer B544 with a scooter rack. A couple of years later we put it on a weighbridge and promptly removed it. It was one of the must haves! We were so happy with everything else though that we have kept the van and use cycles instead of the scooter. Much healthier I suppose. :wink: 

I am sure you will not regret your decision if it turns out to be the right van for you.

Pat


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. We have a 55 B544 Classic, its 6.39 metres long, we really wanted the 6.06 mtr version but this was a good price.
Make sure you get the right configuration, the "bar" version seems to be the most popular model but some have a long settee on either side and some have a settee along one side and a dinette with 2 bench seats on either side of the table. The configuration makes a big difference to the amount of room you have to move about in the van.
Peter Hambilton tells me that the unladen weight of our van is 3140Kg and as its been uprated from 3500 to 3850Kgs we have a 710kg payload.
Cheers Sid


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

SidT said:


> Make sure you get the right configuration, the "bar" version seems to be the most popular model but some have a long settee on either side and some have a settee along one side and a dinette with 2 bench seats on either side of the table.


Many thanks - very useful.

What is the 'bar' version?
The latest B544s have something like an office desk and swivel seat instead of the dinette - we didn't really like this layout.
The one we looked at has a bench seat down one side and a dinette on the other.
We like this because there is a dining area and an extra long seat which gives loads of seating options.
The 5 berth layout is wierd, though.
The dinette and bench morph together to make a massive 3 berth bed which fills the centre of the van, and if the occupants of the double over cab bed need to go to the loo in the middle of the night they have to walk over a mass of heaving bodies.

We really like the B544 and it has (with a look round Brownhills Swindon) confirmed that this particualr layout in an A-line is streets ahead of anything else we have seen.

The questions remaining now are 
'is this particular one at this particular time the right one for us?'
and 
'should we look for a 3850kg instead of a 3500kg?

Thanks for all the help so far from everyone.

LGC


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

SidT said:


> Peter Hambilton tells me that the unladen weight of our van is 3140Kg and as its been uprated from 3500 to 3850Kgs we have a 710kg payload.


Can you tell me what is involved in the uprating?

Is it feasible to have a used vehicle uprated to 3850kg?

Assuming similar unlagen weight, a payload of 360kg seems quite small.

Cheers

LGC


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> Can you tell me what is involved in the uprating


It depends:

If you are lucky, then the MH was already built on a 3850 kg chassis, and then downrated. In this case uprating is just a matter of paper work.

If the vehicle had been built on a 3500 kg chassis, then certain technical requirements must be fulfilled. One of them is that it must be fitted with an anti-lock braking system (ABS), something which can NOT be retrofitted. If ABS is there then probably an upgrade of the suspension is required.

But, truly enough, 360 kg payload is insufficient.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> SidT said:
> 
> 
> > Peter Hambilton tells me that the unladen weight of our van is 3140Kg and as its been uprated from 3500 to 3850Kgs we have a 710kg payload.
> ...


Have a chat with These....

There are thing to watch out...like you will be using the max weight on the vehicle so make sure you load it OK ( not all the weight on the rear etc)...

I have had it done on our 544 and it was easy...just paperwork....

Also puts you into the private HGV tax class so may save you about a fiver a year!!!! ( think that is still teh same )

HTH


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

> I have had it done on our 544 and it was easy...just paperwork....
> HTH


How can you tell if it is just paperwork or if the suspension and brakes need upgrading?

Are all 3500kg S 544s artificially downrated?


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

LittleGreyCat said:


> > I have had it done on our 544 and it was easy...just paperwork....
> > HTH
> 
> 
> ...


I would give SVtech a ring... they will be able to explain it better than I.. But my understanding is the gross weight can be increased to the total of the two axles shown on your Chassis plate....


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

> truly enough, 360 kg payload is insufficient.


What is the minimum acceptable payload?

A reasonably large male could weigh 80Kg (roughly 12.5 stone).
Five blokes in a 5 berth van could therefore weigh 400Kg.
More than that, the 544 S is a six seater so you could get six people in.
Am I missing something?
Is the B 544 S on the 3500Kg chassis potentially overloaded if all the seats are occupied?
Especially if the occupants are "well built" 
At first glance this seems daft!


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Jun 22, 2008)

navman said:


> LittleGreyCat said:
> 
> 
> > > I have had it done on our 544 and it was easy...just paperwork....
> ...


I have sent SVtech a query - don't know if there will be anyone there on Saturday to ring.

Plate says:

3500Kg
5000Kg
1 1750Kg
2 1900Kg
3

Would this be Max GVW, Max GVW + braked trailer, axle 1, axle 2?

In which case, presumably, it would be possible to uprate from 3500Kg to 3650Kg. 
Not a great amount, but with a small payload an extra 150Kg could be quite significant!


----------

